# Cubing Weekly Store - Mini QJ 4x4 - Testimonial/Review



## CitricAcid (Feb 3, 2010)

*Review Of Speedcubing Store Mini QJ 4x4*

I ordered a Mini QJ 4x4 from iSpinz. And, well, it got here, (Really Fast, Actually) I've Broken It In, Lubricated It, And Well, It's Awesome. For Several Reasons. Lets dive right in. 

Here's just a little score card-ish thing:

Smoothness/Speed: 1Layer-9/10 ---- 2Layers-7/10
Lockup Resistance: 7/10
Cutting Corners: 4/10
Pop Resistance: 10/10
Quietness: 7/10
Reliability: 8/10
Overall: 9/10

Picture:






Short Review:
iSpinz offered to sell this to me early, as I needed it early. It got here INSANELY fast. (3 DAYS.) It just came in a standard bubble mailer, and inside was the white QJ Box with the Mini QJ inside. Out of the box, I wasn't too impressed. It locked up, and was pretty resistive. But after just a couple days of usage, and lubrication, it became amazing. Now, the layers spin with ease. I love it. It's highly recommended, I wouldn't hesitate buying from him. 

http://www.speedcubingstore.webs.com


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 3, 2010)

Wrong name. It's "Speedcubing Store" here. (edit your header too.)


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry. Any willing mods?


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 3, 2010)

I should be buying one very soon. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 4, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> *Review Of Speedcubing Store Mini QJ 4x4*
> 
> I ordered a Mini QJ 4x4 from iSpinz. And, well, it got here, (Really Fast, Actually) I've Broken It In, Lubricated It, And Well, It's Awesome. For Several Reasons. Lets dive right in.
> 
> ...



Did you resticker the cube?


----------



## Basel (Feb 4, 2010)

Is this the same which you can buy from popbuying?


----------



## GermanCube (Feb 4, 2010)

It probably is, but the one I got from popbuying has different stickers...


----------



## olivier131 (Feb 4, 2010)

On popbuying, stickers are for "regular" QJ, not for mini QJ...


----------

